# November 2007 Pool #4 Winner



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . Twill413

CigarGal........
avo_addict......
BarneyBandMan........
Tuxguy............
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............
txdyna65...........
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........
kheffelf........
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Congrats Twill, you joined at the right time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

congrats


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

congrats


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

great number, that 19--congrats:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Damn...looks like I really do need another cooler, or at least to reseason an old desktop. Thanks guys and PMs inbound shortly.

EDIT: PM sent


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the addy, Tony. Your winnings will ship tomorrow. Make sure to post a pic of that new cooler (hmmm..gotta love white styrofoam):w


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Tony, will ship out this week


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats, Tony. You're one lucky guy. Smokes will go out either Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............
Addiction..........
snowy............
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Congrats, winnings will go about between today and Saturday.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Congratulations! Your package will go out this week.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RESPONDED
snowy............
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........RESPONDED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Congrats Tony!

0306 1070 0005 0983 2529


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

0103 8555 7493 0367 0686

Sent. Congrats. :ss


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RESPONDED
snowy............
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........

FYI, I am a compulsive updater . Like you guys couldn't already tell.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

0306 3030 0000 7565 6785

Congrats, again:tu


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Some fine hand-rolled cigars are on their way:

0103 8555 7491 7942 1122

MCS


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RESPONDED
snowy............
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122
avo_addict......RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats on winning. I'll have your package out Friday afternoon. 

Shawn:tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RESPONDED
snowy............
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122
avo_addict......RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Headed your way Tony 

*DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068*


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RESPONDED
snowy............
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122
avo_addict......RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED

EDIT: BTW, which one of you hooligans is Bob? Packaged received and thank you very much.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats. Will have something out next week.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Pool #4 all present and accounted for. That's what I like. :tu


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
Tuxguy............RESPONDED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED
Addiction..........RESPONDED
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122
avo_addict......RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686/*RECEIVED*(I think)
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Went out today
DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

Mailed today. DC 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458. Enjoy!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/
jloutlaw............RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/
Addiction..........RESPONDED
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068/*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686/*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Tony, 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/
jloutlaw............RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/
Addiction..........RESPONDED
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068/*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686/*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

DC 0307 0020 0002 1414 2606. I stuck in some extras since I was so late. Enjoy your winnings.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854/*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068/*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122/*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686/*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED

Just want to say thank you to everyone for your contributions to my November win. I will not soon forget this and some of you better look out when your number comes up.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

This went out Saturday morning.. I don't have the numbers on me I'll post them in the morning.. 

Shawn


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Here are the numbers..

0307 1790 0005 4291 1751

Shawn



SMcGregor said:


> This went out Saturday morning.. I don't have the numbers on me I'll post them in the morning..
> 
> Shawn


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Went out this morning
DC 0306 3030 0002 7026 6604


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854/*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/
snowy............RESPONDED
n3uka............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0002 7026 6604
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068/*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122/*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686/*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0005 4291 1751/*RECEIVED*


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/RECEIVED
avo_addict......RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854/RECEIVED
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/RECEIVED
Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/RECEIVED
jloutlaw............RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/RECEIVED
Addiction..........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/
snowy............RESPONDED/DC# 0703 8555 7491 4248 5049
n3uka............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0002 7026 6604
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068/RECEIVED
Twill413…….....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122/RECEIVED
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686/RECEIVED
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0005 4291 1751/RECEIVED


Shipped today. Enjoy


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Somewhere here there is a problem, USPS says my package was delivered on 12/1/07. The address I was sent was in brown deer but USPS says my delivery was in Milwalkee. Because I'm an idoit I didnd't but my screen name on the package, its from Bryan Winston.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Somewhere here there is a problem, USPS says my package was delivered on 12/1/07. The address I was sent was in brown deer but USPS says my delivery was in Milwalkee. Because I'm an idoit I didnd't but my screen name on the package, its from Bryan Winston.


I will check when I get home. I saved all the boxes just in case I needed them for something like this. You did have your name on the outside of the box correct? Maybe you can shoot me a PM and tell me what was in the package, as I tend to remember these things. I probably just missed it when I updated.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854/*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED/DC# 0703 8555 7491 4248 5049/
n3uka............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0002 7026 6604
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068/*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122/*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686/*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0005 4291 1751/*RECEIVED*

Addiction. No Problem. The box was in my mailbox when I checked the mail after I got back from class. Probably just got routed through the downtown office is what you saw on the DC. Only problem to speak of is how long it will take to smoke one of those coronados.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
> avo_addict......RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854/*RECEIVED*
> BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
> Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/*RECEIVED*
> ...


For me it takes about 90 minutes if I work at it. Enjoy them they are awesome smokes, and I'm glad you got em because the only thing I could actually remember was 2 big Coronados.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
avo_addict......RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854/*RECEIVED*
BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/*RECEIVED*
jloutlaw............RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/*RECEIVED*
Addiction..........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0001 0720 4458/*RECEIVED*
snowy............RESPONDED/DC# 0703 8555 7491 4248 5049/*RECEIVED*
n3uka............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0002 7026 6604/*RECEIVED*
txdyna65...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 0020 0001 8758 1068/*RECEIVED*
Twill413&#8230;&#8230;.....SHOCKED WINNER
Major Captain Silly........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7942 1122/*RECEIVED*
gvarsity..........RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7493 0367 0686/*RECEIVED*
kheffelf........RESPONDED
SMcGregor...........RESPONDED/DC# 0307 1790 0005 4291 1751/*RECEIVED*


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> CigarGal........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 1070 0005 0983 2529/*RECEIVED*
> avo_addict......RESPONDED/DC# 0103 8555 7491 7149 2854/*RECEIVED*
> BarneyBandMan........RESPONDED/DC# 0306 3030 0000 7565 6785/*RECEIVED*
> Tuxguy............RESPONDED/DC# 0306 0320 0005 2352 7314/*RECEIVED*
> ...


Far as I can tell we are all done here Peter. Again I just want to say thanks to each of you for your contributions. I got some really amazing sticks that I have been wanting to try. The generosity of the jungle never ceases to amaze me. Thanks to you all, and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kudos to everyone in pool #4 for getting this done in a timely manner. :tu


----------

